# Cattle car question



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
Got cattle car and stockyard. I am missing the control that hooks to the the stockyard. What does this control/switch do? Just on off? Also, should the cattle car get activated by the base of the stockyard or are one of those special tracks required?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For 027 it works with a 6019 track.

To view online: go to the first post on the manual thread and click Olsen Library.

If it works, go to Lionel op cars and find the 3656 stock car. The directions are there. Along with any other cars you need.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll need the stock car that T-Man mentions to use the stockyard. Be aware that they're pretty finicky, it'll take a little TLC and tinkering to get it working.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I went to Olsen Library and saw the wiring. Now it appears I am missing the coil that operates the cattle car. Switch I can make but not too sure about the coil they have listed that mounts on the stockyard where the track goes over it to operate the car. Or am I not understanding?

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The "coil" that operates the stock car is a standard coupling track, Lionel 6019 for standard O-gauge. It's a separate item. Here's the O27 version.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, thank you. I was thinking that might be the case. I have a few of those laying around. I read a post on here about how to attach the track. They also talk about the contact strips. What is that all about if all you need is that track?

Joe


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The "coil" that operates the stock car is a standard coupling track, Lionel 6019 for standard O-gauge. It's a separate item. Here's the O27 version.


Also, the ones I have are O gauge and they have a big terminal block where yours has just wires coming out. It won't fit in the stockyard where the track would go.????? 

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the O-gauge (O31) tracks are Bakelite and have a 4 terminal screw strip to connect the controller. I'm pretty sure the cattle car should be able to operate on O31 track as well as O27. I fess-up, I've only connected one to an O27 layout, I'm currently building an O31 layout. 

I'm looking in my Greenberg's book, and I see that I mis-spoke. Actually, there are some special blades for O27 and O31 track for the stockyard, it doesn't use the coupling track. You actually run a standard straight track section through the front. I guess that's what happens when I trust my memory! 

If you don't have Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains, 1945-1969, it's a "must have" for tinkering with these old post-war accessories and operating cars.  It has detailed maintenance instructions and parts lists for these old units.

I actually do remember now, I found the special contacts for the cattle platform, I got them from Jeff at The Train Tender.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The stock yard does not need a control track. It uses standard O-27 or O gauge track. It takes two straights with the joint of the two straights in the middle of the stock yard. The stock yard has two blades, one ground (outside rail) and one powered by the switch (a simple on/off switch). There are two notches that hold the track, one for O-27 and one for O. The height of the stock pen can be adjusted to match the track. There is a blade adapter that fits onto the fixed blade (outside rail) to raise it up for use with O gauge track. For the power slot, there are two blades, one for O-27, one for O. I have 3 stockyards and 4 stock cars. I bought the first one in 1953 at a Western Auto store. I remember being disappointed in the way it worked. However, over the years, I have learned how to make them work pretty well. Some years ago, the rubber mounts for the stock pen broke loose, and it works better with them broken. Ditto, the car. More vibration with the mounts broken = more movement of the cattle. The kids love them.
Bruce Baker


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a thread on it. The stockyard. Maybe the pictures will help.

At least you know what a 6019 is, now


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> The stock yard does not need a control track. It uses standard O-27 or O gauge track.


I figured that out after looking at my platform.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the info guys. I think it makes sense now. I will being working on the layout this weekend and will give it a try. I will need to make up the adapters. 

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get the adapters pretty cheaply from The Train Tender, and you will be sure they're the right size and shape.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can get the adapters pretty cheaply from The Train Tender, and you will be sure they're the right size and shape.


I contacted them and they had everything in stock even the control switch I am missing. Thanks for the info. 

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeff is a great guy, I've done quite a lot of business with him recently.


----------

